
Is OpenAI’s GPT-3 API Beta Pricing Too Rich for Researchers? - Yuqing7
https://syncedreview.com/2020/09/04/is-openais-gpt-3-api-beta-pricing-too-rich-for-researchers/
======
ShradhaSingh
What’s with all these tokens?

